# Have a question on building a pen



## bfdast (Feb 16, 2015)

I currently have an old horse stable and will be using it as the house but I'm looking to get 2 maybe 3 goats for my 2 boys to show. My question is this, would a 20' by 50' be big enough for them or does it need to be bigger. Our plans are to add on later to have more goats. We have roughly 12 acres that will eventually be fenced. Just not sure if that's big enough.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's pretty small, but if you are going to supply all of their food and not expect them to get a good portion of their food from the graze/browse it should be okay.


----------



## bfdast (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks, I would like for them to eat what they can in pasture what size would be good? We are looking to get started and as time goes on build a bigger pen and also build a buck pen. Not sure yet what breed we are going with just looking to get some and get started


----------



## bfdast (Feb 16, 2015)

Looking at a few dairy goats just not sure what breed yet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For 3 goats a minimum half an acre and could use more if you expect their only food source to be pasture.


----------



## bfdast (Feb 16, 2015)

We would feed everyday as well. Ok thanks we are leaving to the nigerian dwarfs.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine have less space so I provide lots of climbing opportunities to keep them occupied & exercised. I bring forage to them--saves on feed & they get SO excited. Isn't fencing expensive! It's nice to have more than one pen anyway, so do what you can now, & build a second larger enclosure later. Make sure to build the fences tall & very strong--you won't believe what even small goats can do to a fence!

Just re-read your post--is 20x50 the stable (barn)? That's nice & big. Goats hate rain so a large covered area is nice.


----------



## bfdast (Feb 16, 2015)

No sorry that's the pasture pen, haven't had a chance to measure the stable and over hang that will be closed in yet but it's around a 20x10 maybe not positive though


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Goats are really versatile & adaptable. They can be happy without lots & lots of space. Just don't underestimate their intelligence & let them get bored or you may be sorry! People get very imaginative in providing play structures for their goats. Some of us salvage & re-purpose plastic toddler play houses & slides, large plastic bins, old trailers, upside down wheel barrows, tree trunks, patio furniture, or my favorite, plastic dog igloos. Other people use their carpentry skills & build bridges, ramps & other cool things. Watching the goats play is one of the fun things about owning them.

Let us know how things are progressing--& everyone loves to see pictures of everyone else's goats so be sure to send some!


----------



## bfdast (Feb 16, 2015)

Will do, planing on making use of the kids old play sets! As soon as I get it finished and get some goats I will post pictures. Of course I know I like to see everyone's setups and how they done things!!


----------

